# Help!!!



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

hello everyone,
Help!!!!

we are considering moving to the costa blanca, we are currently in Vancouver, Canada (the weather is so miserable here!!! ) and we know very little about the area. There are so many questions that we need to ask...one of the most important is what my husband that is Canadian has to do to obtain his residence permit. I am an EU Citizen so I guess he would be treated as a non EU spouse.
Another thing that we are worring about is the level of sadisfaction that people living there feel. 
You guys tell us as much as you can!!!
ah, I almost forgot!! 
We have a 9,7 year old, a 10 months old and another one due in August: How is the family community situation? Are there services for children in general and enough family with children as well ?.I understand that it dipends maybe of the city we would like to reside in; to give some starting points we were thinking Javea, Moraira, Denia, and more south if it is even better.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My father used to live in El Portet, Moraira, and a beautiful area it is. However he complained of the cold in winter and his lady could not stand the heat in summer.

I am sure the rest of the forum will advise you more, one thing though, employment prospect are not good. Where I am, Canaries, things are just beginning to improve, but still not good. If you have employment where you are, you may be better advised to wait out the horrible recession that we have.

For the likes of me, retired with a very good pension, life is good.

British Columbia, is a beautiful place, last time I was there I had hair!!

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Javea / Denia / Gandia area is a great place to live. Theres plenty of beautiful countryside around here, blue flag beaches, two airports within an hour or so drive, Valencia City 55 minutes on the train

I'm personally just outside Oliva in the mountains. Gandia is a bustling place with lots to do and a nice feel.

Javea and Denia will be quite touristy in the summer months. Moraira is a little too quiet for me 

Oliva Information site

Gandia Information site


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> The Javea / Denia / Gandia area is a great place to live. Theres plenty of beautiful countryside around here, blue flag beaches, two airports within an hour or so drive, Valencia City 55 minutes on the train
> 
> I'm personally just outside Oliva in the mountains. Gandia is a bustling place with lots to do and a nice feel.
> 
> ...


totally agree -I'm in Jávea with my OH, my 2 daughters age 11 & 15 & my 85 year old dad

lots to do for families all year round - but a bit busy in high summer


now for the nosy question - what will you be doing for work, arcobaleno?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

He's going to do Winter dog sledding adventure trips


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> He's going to do Winter dog sledding adventure trips


:spit:

well at least there won't be any competition!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

arcobaleno said:


> hello everyone,
> Help!!!!
> 
> we are considering moving to the costa blanca, we are currently in Vancouver, Canada (the weather is so miserable here!!! ) and we know very little about the area. There are so many questions that we need to ask...one of the most important is what my husband that is Canadian has to do to obtain his residence permit. I am an EU Citizen so I guess he would be treated as a non EU spouse.
> ...


My question would be why are you thinking of moving to the Costa Blanca if you know very little about it? Why not the Costa de la Luz or La Costa Verde?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

"Somos costeros arriando velas,"

Or even the Canary Islands


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My question would be why are you thinking of moving to the Costa Blanca if you know very little about it? Why not the Costa de la Luz or La Costa Verde?


That's a very good question - although I have to admit I moved to the Jalon Valley (about 15km inland from Moraira) after sticking a pin in a map. Been here 8 years now, so although I wouldn't neccessarily recommend doing it, it worked out well for me.


----------



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

*help!!!*

We are talking about Costa Blanca because looks to have an huge amount of nice villas close to the sea for sale.
Regarding the work situation we will have financial back up if we are going to move, we won't worry to find something to do for quite some time.
How is crime?


----------



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

How is crime in cities like javea, Denia, moraira, basically the one on the costa blanca?


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Crime on Costa Blanca hmmm - theres crime and potential of crime everywhere in the world I suppose - and the Costas are statistically just above european average (but lower than for instance the UK). The further south and the bigger the town, the more crime there is (as a totally unfair rule of generalised thumb)

However, having lived in Javea for 3 years I must admit the lack of crime and lack of criminal vibe has amazed me. I havent seen so much as a drunken barfight, havent seen anyone lurking around for trouble or any such things. Walking alone in the streets at night for instance isnt something I think twice about. In terms of violent types of crimes, it seems close to nonexisting.

There has been a couple of incidents reported regarding tricksters stealing from shops - but it didnt seem to be lasting problems. Further, burglaries are said to be quite common - but I have yet to know anyone who actually got burgled, so dunno... 

Either way, if crime is a worry for you - Id personally go for a town Javea-size and downwards (Moraira f.x. - small, charming, boring some would say) as theyre bound to be more peaceful and are less likely to attract criminal elements. These latter parts I have no statistics for, just opinions from living here, reading the papers and being out and about.


----------

